# A bud I'm excited about



## SlipperKing (Dec 2, 2009)

Can you guess the cross? It's a primary


----------



## barry (Dec 2, 2009)

Gloria Naugle!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 2, 2009)

Very good Barry...that didn't take long at all! Apparently you have or have had one in bud yourself. Yes?


----------



## paphreek (Dec 2, 2009)

Too slow! I'd be excited, too!


----------



## Ernie (Dec 2, 2009)

Rick,

Cool! These are almost always purely awesome... and moody too. 

-Ernie


----------



## John M (Dec 2, 2009)

Gloria Naugle was my guess too.....because it certainly looks like it and I want it to be. I want to see a photo of another GN clone. I've got 2 clones; but, have not bloomed either. Waiting....waiting....waiting.....


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 2, 2009)

:clap: :drool: Can't wait for that one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2009)

You guys are good!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 2, 2009)

John M said:


> Gloria Naugle was my guess too.....because it certainly looks like it and I want it to be. I want to see a photo of another GN clone. I've got 2 clones; but, have not bloomed either. Waiting....waiting....waiting.....


I have four maybe five of these. The two largest, this one and another a local friend gave them to me as seedlings (Rands) back in 2000. I showed him the plants when they were, maybe 8 inch LS. His response was to hand me a tray MORE of seedlings from the same time period of Rands crosses and others!:drool: All were still very small. In that tray was another GN and it's now over 4 inches.
This plant and it's sister are single fans with a leaf span of 18-20 inches. Both in 4 inch aircones, std paph mix with the addition of osyter shell on top. At least twice I have added Bone Meal to the pots for someone said to keep the Parvis/ hybrids on the basic side. They grow right beside of my roths, philies and the praestans.
Hope this will help.


----------



## barry (Dec 2, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Very good Barry...that didn't take long at all! Apparently you have or have had one in bud yourself. Yes?



I have 3 seedlings for 10 years which are never bloom!
I bought a flowering plant three years ago then it become another never bloom seedling.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like small leaves to be blooming!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 3, 2009)

barry said:


> I have 3 seedlings for 10 years which are never bloom!
> I bought a flowering plant three years ago then it become another never bloom seedling.


*Double Bummer!*


NYEric said:


> Looks like small leaves to be blooming![/quot]
> 
> Maybe it won't bloom Eric. It might keep this bloom sheath/leaf for the next ten years then die


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2009)

More light.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 3, 2009)

Rick, that cross has confused me more then once. I'll see one of mine sitting on a shelf or bench and see that nice dark color comming from the center of the plant. Then I pull the plant only to find out that is just the start of a new leaf. I've bloomed a couple. I just figure I'll buy a few more and adventualy, I'll get a bloom every now and then.


----------



## John M (Dec 7, 2009)

I prefer to add lime stones to the mix for the Parvi's (except delenatii) and it seems to do them a lot of good....excellerating growth. Also, many other Paph species grow on limestone in the wild as well, so I add it to their mix too. Paph. rothschildianum is one of them. So, this cross definitely wants some limestone mixed with the roots. I must admit, the Gloria Naugle plants that I have are still in their original mix that another grower planted them in. I know I'll get better results if I finally get them moved into my own mix with the added limestone. Currently, one is just sitting, doing nothing and the other is growing new leaves...VERY slowly! However, I've seen both roth and micranthum grow quite fast when really happy. There's always so much to do; but, it ain't rocket science...it's only limestone...I must get to that! I'll be so happy to see them pick up the pace!


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2009)

John M said:


> Also, many other Paph species grow on limestone in the wild as well, so I add it to their mix too. Paph. rothschildianum is one of them. So, this cross definitely wants some limestone mixed with the roots.



Rothchildianum grows over serpentine (not limestone) in the wild.

The chemistry of serpentine is magnesium silicate hydroxides. High pH but actually low in calcium, high in magnesium. 

However roths will respond well to lime additions since it keeps the pH up, but my roths have also responded well to both Magox (MgOH2) and Epsom salt (MgSO4) supplementation from time to time.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 2, 2010)

Kicking this thread again! For all you folks that thought this last leaf was just a trickster take a look





*Then to get really excited. Take a look at this one----------*



*.*
*.*
*Number two Paph G Naugle!*


----------



## Shiva (Jan 2, 2010)

I can't wait to see the flower posted. Hope it turns out beautiful.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 2, 2010)

:clap: Very cool - this is one of the best parts of growing slippers - that time of "is it or isn't it a bud". :clap: Looking forward to your bloom(s).


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2010)

It's always exciting to see a bud starting to emerge -- holds such promise!


----------



## John M (Jan 3, 2010)

_"Rothchildianum grows over serpentine (not limestone) in the wild.

The chemistry of serpentine is magnesium silicate hydroxides. High pH but actually low in calcium, high in magnesium. 

However roths will respond well to lime additions since it keeps the pH up, but my roths have also responded well to both Magox (MgOH2) and Epsom salt (MgSO4) supplementation from time to time."_

*******************************************************************************************
Ooops, you're absolutely correct, Rick. 'Don't know why I got that mixed up. Perhaps I was thinking of stonei.???? Thanks for the correction. It's important to get these things right. ....And, it's interesting to know the chemical reasons why the addition of limestone helps anyway.


----------



## etex (Jan 3, 2010)

Can't wait to see what happens next!! Good to know newbies aren't the only ones gazing at new growth starting and asking-bud or leaf? It is so much fun to watch!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 3, 2010)

Geez Diane I'm always out there squeezing my plants , feeling for buds. Please don't tell anyone, I wouldn't want them to think I was a newbie


----------



## ncart (Jan 17, 2010)

Any development on those two G.N.s?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 28, 2010)

I just happen to take two more PICs yesterday. Thou not great PICs, they do show progression.

The first.






and the second plant


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 25, 2010)

Man, this cross is taking forever!

PIC update:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice photo, Rick.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd be excited too! One gorgeous flower...potentially, anyway.


----------



## baodai (Feb 26, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Man, this cross is taking forever!



Rick,
There is place in my GH for it, I can wait
BD


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2010)

Squeezing the plants!?!?  I thought I had it bad.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 27, 2010)

:clap: It's coming along considering the short winter days, which are definitely showing longer!


----------

